# Rules for a gunfight....



## NW_Tengu (Feb 15, 2009)

Came across this today on Field&Streams web page.  Thought I'd share.

Petzal: The Rules of Gunfighting
Normally, this blog is dedicated to peaceful pursuits. However, SFC Frick speaks much wisdom. I am giving him a meritorious promotion to Command Sergeant Major (E-9).
(For more on this subject, visit our list of *the five best gunfights of all time*).
*Drill Sergeant Joe B. Fricks Rules For A Gunfight *
_1. Forget about knives, bats and fists. Bring a gun. Preferably, bring at least two guns. Bring all of your friends who have guns. Bring four times the ammunition you think you could ever need. __

2. Anything worth shooting is worth shooting twice. Ammunition is cheap - life is expensive. If you shoot inside, buckshot is your friend. A new wall is cheap - funerals are expensive 

3. Only hits count. The only thing worse than a miss is a slow miss. _
_4. If your shooting stance is good, you're probably not moving fast enough or using cover correctly. 

5. Move away from your attacker and go to cover. Distance is your friend. (Bulletproof cover and diagonal or lateral movement are preferred.) 

6. If you can choose what to bring to a gunfight, bring a semi or full-automatic long gun and a friend with a long gun. 

7. In ten years nobody will remember the details of caliber, stance, or tactics. They will only remember who lived. 

8. If you are not shooting, you should be communicating, reloading, and running. Yell "Fire!" Why "Fire"? Cops will come with the Fire Department, sirens often scare off the bad guys, or at least cause then to lose concentration and will.... and who is going to summon help if you yell "Intruder," "Glock" or "Winchester?" 

9. Accuracy is relative: most combat shooting standards will be more dependent on "pucker factor" than the inherent accuracy of the gun. 

10. Someday someone may kill you with your own gun, but they should have to beat you to death with it because it is empty. 

11. Stretch the rules.  Always win. The only unfair fight is the one you lose. 

12. Have a plan. 

13. Have a back-up plan, because the first one won't work. "No battle plan ever survives 10 seconds past first contact with an enemy." 

14. Use cover or concealment as much as possible, but remember, sheetrock walls and the like stop nothing but your pulse when bullets tear through them. 

15. Flank your adversary when possible. Protect yours. 

16. Don't drop your guard. 

17. Always tactical load and threat scan 360 degrees. Practice reloading one-handed and off-hand shooting. That's how you live if hit in your "good" side. 

18. Watch their hands. Hands kill. Smiles, frowns and other facial expressions don't (In God we trust. Everyone else keep your hands where I can see them.) 

19. Decide NOW to always be aggressive ENOUGH, quickly ENOUGH. 

20. The faster you finish the fight, the less shot you will get. 

21. Be polite. Be professional. But, have a plan to kill everyone you meet if necessary, because they may want to kill you. 

22. Be courteous to everyone, overly friendly to no one. 

23. Your number one option for personal security is a lifelong commitment to avoidance, deterrence, and de-escalation. 

24. Do not attend a gunfight with a handgun, the caliber of which does not start with anything smaller than "4". 

25. Use a gun that works EVERY TIME. "All skill is in vain when an Angel blows the powder from the flintlock of your musket." At a practice session, throw you gun into the mud, then make sure it still works. You can clean it later. 

26. Practice shooting in the dark, with someone shouting at you, when out of breath, etc. 

27. Regardless of whether justified of not, you will feel sad about killing another human being. It is better to be sad than to be room temperature. 

28. The only thing you EVER say afterwards is, "He said he was going to kill me. I believed him. I'm sorry, Officer, but I'm very upset now. I can't say anything more. Please speak with my attorney." 
*
Finally, Drill Sergeant Frick's Rules For Un-armed Combat. 
*
1. Never be unarmed._


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Feb 15, 2009)

Always can bear repeating.


----------



## seasoned (Feb 15, 2009)

NW_Tengu said:


> Came across this today on Field&Streams web page. Thought I'd share.
> 
> Petzal: The Rules of Gunfighting
> Normally, this blog is dedicated to peaceful pursuits. However, SFC Frick speaks much wisdom. I am giving him a meritorious promotion to Command Sergeant Major (E-9).
> ...


Good information, thanks, I made a copy of it for future reference.


----------



## KenpoTex (Feb 15, 2009)

several variations of that list have been floating around for a long time...however, there are some good bits of wisdom there that are always worth remembering.


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 15, 2009)

_8. If you are not shooting, you should be communicating, reloading, and running. Yell "Fire!" Why "Fire"? Cops will come with the Fire Department, sirens often scare off the bad guys, or at least cause then to lose concentration and will.... and who is going to summon help if you yell "Intruder," "Glock" or "Winchester?"

_Try yelling out "THEY'VE GOT A GUN" whenever the president is around or you're at a crowded airport and watch the ensuing chaos. 

One wonders about this little tidbit... if you're in a gun-fight and folks are close enough for you to hear you yelling out "FIRE!" ... wouldn't they be close enough to hear the guns themselves? Or is this the tense John Woo moments prior to the first shot fired?? In which case yelling out "Fire!" just draws everyone's attention to your location.... Or is everyone equip with silencers?


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Feb 15, 2009)

_24. Do not attend a gunfight with a handgun, the caliber of which does not start with anything smaller than "4". _

I know, I seriously gotta ditch this pathetic underpowered poodle-popper .357 magnum........


----------



## searcher (Feb 15, 2009)

Andy Moynihan said:


> _24. Do not attend a gunfight with a handgun, the caliber of which does not start with anything smaller than "4". _
> 
> I know, I seriously gotta ditch this pathetic underpowered poodle-popper .357 magnum........


 

I am with you Andy, I guess I am goingto get rid G17 and G34.  I would hate to have to bring my 22 round magazines to bear with such a wimpy caliber.

I guess my saving grace will have to be my G21sf.


----------



## kaizasosei (Feb 15, 2009)

Picking your shots without stress like a sniper is one thing, but i have this theory that when it comes to gun fighting, like weapons being an extension of the open hand, firearms can also be seen as an extension of the gaze and voice of a person.
That is strong voice, strong perceptive gaze = better chances at gaining the upper hand in a gunfight.  Although sometimes actual shouting is to be avoided, communication can be a vital tool especially if you need to coordinate with partner(s).



j


----------



## Tames D (Feb 15, 2009)

*Number 4* sums up my feelings on stances.

*Number 11* is a good principle for business as well.


----------



## arnisador (Feb 15, 2009)

Some excellent material!


----------



## Deaf Smith (Feb 15, 2009)

And while we are at it:

*Quotes From Clint Smith and Jeff Cooper* 

*Clint Smith:*

Tactics:
"So a guy says, Im good! I move, I shoot, I communicate. Yeah, but can you do it on the ground? Because thats where youre gonna be in a fight."

Gunfights:
"Its real different when the bad guy shoots back. It doesnt mean youre going to lose, it just makes the story more interesting afterward."

Caution:
"The best example of good training is to never get in a fight."

Defensive Driving:
"If youre accosted, dont get out of the car. Put it in some other gear and put both feet on the gas. Clints school of driving-add power!"

Running Out Of Ammo:
"If pointing an empty gun at your opponent makes him duck, you may live for an extra two seconds-and who knows? I may find another gun, the bad guy may give up, or the ammo fairy may drop me a magazine."

Target Recognition:
"If were going down a hall and I see the end of a double barrel shotgun, I better communicate to my partner, cause I can be pretty sure its not the Easter bunny on the other end."

Marksmanship:
"Open up the ground between you and the threat. At arms distance, your opponent doesnt have to be good, he just has to be lucky."

Coordination:
"It doesnt do me any good to have a partner and shoot em-although Ive had some partners Id like to shoot."

Verbal Skills:
"You better learn to communicate real well, because when youre out there on the street, youll have to talk to a lot more people than youll have to shoot, or at least thats the way I think its supposed to work."

Big Bore Sixguns:
"...He asked, Did you hit him? Hey, I dont know, but he was smokin when he ran outta here."

Counting Your Shots:
"Its our experience that in a fight you will continue to shoot the gun until the threat goes away or until the gun is empty."

Hesitation:
"Dont be a deer caught in the headlights of the Kenworth of life!"

Long Guns Vs. Handguns:
"They say you cant use a rifle or shotgun indoors because a bad guy will grab the barrel. Yeah? Well, he better hang on, cause Im gonna light him up and itll definitely be an "E" ticket ride."

Conserving Ammo:
"People ask, What do you do if the guys on drugs? Shoot em! But what if it doesnt work? Shoot em some more!"

The Defensive Mindset:
"The only reason we would plant our feet is to dig em real good so we can run, cause were about to get the hell out of here."

The Survival Instinct:
"Anyone can understand shooting to protect themselves. You give me five minutes and Ill make anyone on this planet mad enough to shoot me. The real question is, will they have that much time in a fight? You need to make that decision before you start to fight-only your life depends on it."

CLINT SMITH ON THE 1911
The 1911 remains popular because its an efficient tool. In more than 30 years of experience, Ive met more competent, serious gunmen who carry 1911s than those who pack any other handgun. They are professionals  policemen, government agents and others who carry handguns daily because the know their live may depend on itMe? Ive carried a 1911 every single day for the past 20 years. Its a very comforting gun to have at your hip. It offers a good, consistent single-action trigger pull and is wonderfully dependable. Because the 1911 is basically a defensive handgun, Im not concerned about tight groups. I dont bother with expanding hollowpoints that could cause feeding problems. For absolute reliability, I shoot only high-quality ball ammunition. That big .45 slug doesnt have to expand to be effective. From Guns and Ammo, September, 2001.

And more: 
"The handgun would not be my choice of weapon if I knew I was going to a fight. Id choose a rifle, a shotgun, an RPG or an atomic bomb instead."

"The two most important rules in a gunfight are: always cheat and always win."

"Every time I teach a class, I discover I dont know something."

"Dont forget, incoming fire has the right of way."

"Make (your attacker) advance through a wall of bullets. I may get killed with my own gun, but hes gonna have to beat me to death with it, cause its going to be empty."

"If youre not shootin, you should be loadin. If youre not loadin, you should be movin. If youre not movin, someones gonna cut your head off and put it on a stick."

"When you reload (in low light encounters), dont put your flashlight in your back pocket. If you light yourself up, youll look like an angel or the tooth fairy - and youre gonna be one of em pretty soon."

"Do something. It may be wrong, but do something."

"Nothing adds a little class to a sniper course like a babe in a ghille suit."

"Shoot whats available, as long as its available, until something else becomes available."

"If you carry a gun, people will call you paranoid. Thats ridiculous. If I have a gun, what in the hell do I have to be paranoid about?"

"Dont shoot fast, shoot good."

"You can say stop or alto or use any other word you think will work, but Ive found that a large bore muzzle pointed at someones head is pretty much the universal language."

"You have the rest of your life to solve your problems. How long you live depends on how well you do it."

"You cannot save the planet. You may be able to save yourself and your family."


*Jeff Cooper Quotes:*
One cannot legislate the maniacs off the street... these maniacs can only be shut down by an armed citizenry. Indeed bad things can happen in nations where the citizenry is armed, but not as bad as those which seem to be threatening our disarmed citizenry in this country at this time.

Owning a handgun doesn't make you armed any more than owning a guitar makes you a musician. 

Remember the first rule of gunfighting... "have a gun."

The police cannot protect the citizen at this stage of our development, and they cannot even protect themselves in many cases. It is up to the private citizen to protect himself and his family, and this is not only acceptable, but mandatory. 

The will to survive is not as important as the will to prevail... the answer to criminal aggression is retaliation. 

We continue to be exasperated by the view, apparently gaining momentum in certain circles, that armed robbery is okay as long as nobody gets hurt! The proper solution to armed robbery is a dead robber, on the scene. 

"The 1911 pistol remains the service pistol of choice in the eyes of those who understand the problem. Back when we audited the FBI academy in 1947, I was told that I ought not to use my pistol in their training program because it was not fair. Maybe the first thing one should demand of his sidearm is that it be unfair.


----------



## KenpoTex (Feb 16, 2009)

A few more from Col. Cooper:

"A good general range rule for pistols is that, if what you want to hit appears larger than your front sight, you are within range."

"One bleeding-heart type asked me in a recent interview if I did not agree that 'violence begets violence.' I told him that it is my earnest endeavor to see that it does. I would like very much to ensure--and in some cases I have--that any man who offers violence to his fellow citizen begets a whole lot more in return than he can enjoy."

"Fight back! Whenever you are offered violence, fight back! The aggressor does not fear the law, so he must be taught to fear you. Whatever the risk, and at whatever the cost, fight back!"

"Safety is nice, but it is not first. Life is first, and it is not safe."


----------



## David Weatherly (Feb 16, 2009)

That's a good list to bear in mind, thanks for posting.


----------



## Deaf Smith (Feb 16, 2009)

> "Safety is nice, but it is not first. Life is first, and it is not safe."


 
Now that is deep. 

When you really think about it, alot of people talk about safety this and safety that, but to be honest, life is not safe. And if it was, it would be the most incredibly boring place, one where I don't think anyone could live for long. How ironic! You would be safey dead.

Deaf


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Feb 17, 2009)

"Safety is nice, but it is not first. Life is first, and it is not safe."

You understand I have to keep that now, right?


----------



## girlbug2 (Feb 17, 2009)

I only know of one rule...Never bring a knife to a gunfight.

I supppose I could do with learning another 20 or so!


----------



## KenpoTex (Feb 20, 2009)

Andy Moynihan said:
			
		

> You understand I have to keep that now, right?


I may not agree with everything the Col. ever said/wrote but he did have a way with words...much of what he said will always be relevant.



girlbug2 said:


> I only know of one rule...Never bring a knife to a gunfight.



I personally believe that "rule" was probably created by a "gun guys" who didn't want to learn how to fight...


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Mar 9, 2009)

Bumped for importance! :shooter:



NW_Tengu said:


> Came across this today on Field&Streams web page.  Thought I'd share.
> 
> Petzal: The Rules of Gunfighting
> Normally, this blog is dedicated to peaceful pursuits. However, SFC Frick speaks much wisdom. I am giving him a meritorious promotion to Command Sergeant Major (E-9).
> ...


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Mar 9, 2009)

KenpoTex said:


> I may not agree with everything the Col. ever said/wrote but he did have a way with words...much of what he said will always be relevant.


 That it will!


----------



## chinto (Mar 16, 2009)

yep good rules, but knowing how to go unarmed is a good skill to have too! you can NOT go armed in a federal building or court house or state office building in my state... not legally unless your are a cop.  but then criminals do all those illegal things like going armed and concealed with out CCW's and in court house building and murdering people and robbing them and such.


----------

